# Hard disk error

## irenicus09

So I noticed the following messages in dmesg. They started appearing after a kernel upgrade (other than the no caching mode page found part), after I tried to trim down the kernel by removing unnecessary firmware, drivers, etc. I also removed some pata drivers that I thought is not required. Not sure if doing so resulted in error.

TLDR; error messages

```

# dme                                                                                                                          

[    4.383513] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] No Caching mode page found

[    4.383515] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   22.584113] EXT4-fs (dm-1): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[20080.920503] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0xe00 SErr 0x48c0000 action 0xe frozen

[20080.920511] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x04000040, connection status changed

[20080.920517] ata1: SError: { CommWake 10B8B LinkSeq DevExch }

[20080.920523] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

[20080.920533] ata1.00: cmd 61/08:48:f0:5f:53/00:00:2f:00:00/40 tag 9 ncq 4096 out

                        res 40/00:44:78:e5:ab/00:00:2f:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[20080.920538] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

[20080.920542] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

[20080.920550] ata1.00: cmd 61/08:50:98:fc:08/00:00:0f:00:00/40 tag 10 ncq 4096 out

                        res 40/00:44:78:e5:ab/00:00:2f:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[20080.920557] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

[20080.920561] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

[20080.920569] ata1.00: cmd 61/08:58:08:59:a4/00:00:25:00:00/40 tag 11 ncq 4096 out

                        res 40/00:44:78:e5:ab/00:00:2f:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[20080.920574] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

[75264.815377] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x48c0000 action 0xe frozen

[75264.815390] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x04000040, connection status changed

[75264.815395] ata1: SError: { CommWake 10B8B LinkSeq DevExch }

[75264.815397] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[75264.815404] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 4

                        res 40/00:1c:78:e8:05/00:00:1d:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[75264.815407] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

```

Apparently I have a weird setup, sda is the removable disk which includes the boot partition and sdb is the main encrypted hard disk with luks + lvm setup.

As for the removable drive ( /dev/sda - no caching mode page found), I used to get it often and ignored it in the past..I really don't have much idea about that. 

These are the hardware + drivers that are currently loaded:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/brli8MUQLJgjebHzu5HW/

Running kernel config:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Qg8AKEz4g4YGkEPJgQr9/

I would like some feedback on how to fix the issues or what they could mean.

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

irenicus09,

You have (ATA bus error). 

Replace the data cable to the drive.  At least, reseat both ends so the connector contacts get wiped.

That's not a long term fix though.

If you are really unlucky, its the motherboard or the interface on the drive, son the data cable.

It may well be fixable.  What you don't want to see is (media error)

----------

## irenicus09

Thank you so much for the feedback. Guess I'll have to open it up and try reconnecting the data cable and see if it fixes the problem.

I'm not much of a hardware guy but I do have some experience in opening laptops up...sometimes I get a bit nervous and hope I don't mess things up.   :Razz: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

irenicus09,

Laptops don't have SATA data cables.

Remove the HDD and replace it to wipe the connector contacts.

Its usually a cover on the bottom of the laptop, that's easy to open.

You will find instructions on the web. Users like to upgrade their HDD.

The bad news is that laptops have other failure modes, connected with poor soldering and thermal cycling.

----------

